# reccomend a Cut vest for Lab- Blood tracking



## C.J. (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking for recommendations for a cut vest to put on a lab for deer tracking.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Cut Vest*

If you need a cut vest for you dog deer tracking get ready to have vet bills or a dead dog.....if your dog is trying or catching wounded deer it just a matter of time.  The last time one of my dogs got on a deer she got cut bad (twice) on the head.  There is no vest that I`m aware of for the head and in front of the hips.  The more you allow a dog to get up on a wounded deer the worst they will get.  A lot of hog dogs wear cut vest and even with the vest they don`t live long.....ask the hog hunters.  If you love you dog keep em off the deer.  I use the Alpha 100 to keep em off the deer......once they learn the collar they won`t get up close.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 31, 2014)

Shoot to kill.


----------



## benosmose (Oct 31, 2014)

I have tracked them with a dog for many years and it's rare for the dog to get hurt a vest is a good idea though make sure it's orange because getting shot is the worst thing that's gonna happen to the dog especially if you let other people around your dog with a gun some folks see a big deer and just start shooting. Swamp dog makes some really light non restrictive vests. The deer that my Catahoulas bay don't stand a chance against 2 dogs but our Bluetick has been roughed up a few times but he learned to move out of the way.


----------



## rvick (Nov 1, 2014)

my Draht is bad to catch/kill. she was gored in the loins & hip. a friends lab gets gored fairly regularly, but it is always in the rear end or hips. a cut vest may actually be a liability to an agressive tracking dog by limiting mobility. I like my wounded deer bay dogs to be as agile as possible. Molly has the best idea...shock your dog when it grabs a deer. I dont let the hunter take a gun to the bayed deer because they just don't look out for the dog.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you after a belly pan for stumps and stobs or a protective vest for horns and hooves?


----------



## GLS (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't know nothing about dog tracking deer, but I hunt woodcock in hog territory.  I've had hogs charge.  My Brittany wears a Kevlar cut vest  for "Bay Dogs" and this company is who I deal with.  Good folks and high quality workmanship:
http://www.hardcorehogdogs.com/Cut_Gear.html


----------

